# Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme



## Lunixx (17. Mai 2017)

*Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Guten Tag,

ich habe festgestellt, dass meine CPU zu heiß wird. 

Specs:
I7 3930k @ 4Ghz
Fan: Corsair h100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht schon , dass im idle modus meine CPU auf 55-62 grad schwankt. Ich habe mein PC sauber gemacht und die Wärmeleitpaste neu aufgetragen, aber dies hat sich nicht viel verändert. Unter Vollast bekomme ich so um die 80-85 Grad und dann sehe ich , dass sich meine CPU schon automatisch runtertaktet. Ich denke mal, dass der Kühler an sich nicht mehr das leistet was er soll oder? Ich hatte sonst nie Hitzeprobleme gehabt. Gut es ist auch schon länger her, dass ich die Temps  beobachtet habe, aber normalerweise hatte ich unter Vollast mit den gleichen Overclock Einstellungen 65 Grad.

Heist das für mich, ein neuer CPU kühler? oder lässt sich da noch was machen


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Wie lange hast du schon die AIO? Und lief das System zuvor mit guten Temperaturen? Hast du irgendwie eine schleichende Verschlechterung der Temperatur ersehen können? Denn so wie du dies schilderst kommt es so vor als hättest du was neues zusammengebaut. Aber da du fragst ob du dir einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen sollst gehe ich eher davon aus das du dein System schon mit dieser Konfiguration länger zusammen gebaut hast.

Im Allgemeinem ist zu sagen das eine Wasserkühlung nicht wartungsfrei ist.
Mit der Zeit verdunstet Kühlflüssigkeit und auch Korrosion oder sonstige Verunreinigung kann sich in Radiatoren und CPU-Kühler absetzen.
Eine AIO kann nicht gewartet werden und wenn dann nicht so einfach. Durch Luft im System wird auch die Kühlleistung schlechter werden.

Mir ist nur die Eisbear von Alphacool bekannt die hierzu verschraubte Anschlüsse hat und so Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht werden kann.
Aber auch hier müsste der Kühlblock zerlegt und gereinigt werden, genauso müsste dazu auch der Radiator gereinigt werden.

Zu deiner AIO kann ich dir nichts zu sagen, da ich diese nicht kennen.
Denn wenn müsste alles zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder befüllt werde.

Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt oder ggf. doch ein neuer Kühler die schnellere und einfache Lösung ist musst du daher selber entscheiden.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Ja die cpu , das gehäuse , und die kühlung sind seit anfang 2013 verbaut. Ich hatte so weit ich weis am Anfang im IDLE modus so ca 36-40 Grad und unter Vollast max 65 Grad, also ja es ist im allgemeinen ca 15-20 Grad wärmer geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Dann vermute ich läuft deine AIO nicht mehr richtig.
Entweder hat sich da Schmutz angesetzt oder/und es fehlt Kühlflüssigkeit.

Wie bereits geschrieben wäre eine Wartung nur durch zerlegen des Kühlers und reinigen des Radiators möglich.
Hierbei müsste dann auch Schlauch und Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetauscht werden. Leider ist dass befüllen und entlüften bei einer AIO ohne AGB nicht einfach.
Es kommt noch hinzu das die Schlauchanschlüsse verschraubt sein müssten um sie lösen zu können.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

dann ist denke ich mal Zeit für nen neuen cpu Kühler. Könnte mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Würde dir eine Be quiet Silent Loop oder Alphacool Eisbaer empfehlen.
Die Be quiet soll hier besonders leise sein. Die Eisbaer ist durch Schnellkupplungen erweiterbar.

Beide AIOs haben ein Radiator von Alphacool verbaut und auch Schlauchanschlüsse die verschraubt sind.
Der Radiator kann daher auch weiter verwendet werden falls du irgendwann doch mal auf eine Custom Wasserkühlung umsteigen möchtest.
Zumindest wäre in beiden Fälle ein Umbau oder eine Wartung möglich... aber immer noch mit dem Problem wo es ohne Ausgleichsbehälter etwas schwierig wird.

Die Pumpe der Eisbaer ist nicht ganz so leise wie die von Be quiet, lässt sich aber auch mit 7v betreiben wo sie dann doch noch recht leise sein soll.
Die Silent Loop kann nur mit 12v betrieben werden, aber dadurch das sie schon recht leise ist muss sie nicht langsamer laufen.

Diese zwei Videos könnten dich ggf. interessieren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ka2xzmzdhJA:579

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUVUj945iEM:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

ich danke dir vielmals, habe mich für den silent loop entschieden  werde den heute bestellen, und kann mich ja mal melden, wie die temps dann so ausehen


----------



## Chukku (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Auch wenn IICARUS höchstwahrscheinlich Recht hat, möchte ich mal noch einen Gedanken dazu in den Raum werfen:

rein theoretisch könnte es auch sein, dass der Wärmeübergang zwischen dem CPU DIE und dem Heatspreader sich im Laufe der Zeit verschlechtert hat.
Das ist zwar nicht wirklich sehr wahrscheinlich, da die CPU verlötet sein dürfte, aber trotzdem kann sich der Kontakt ja verschlechtert haben (Mikrorisse im Lot?).

Falls der Kühlerwechsel nicht die erwünschte Verbesserung bringen sollte, könntest du also in diese Richtung nochmal weiterforschen.
Einen verlöteten Prozessor zu köpfen ist zwar ziemlich schwierig aber durchaus möglich (der 8auer hat da sicher ein hilfreiches Youtube Video zu).
Dann könntest du das Lot entfernen und durch Flüssigmetall ersetzen.

Aber wie gesagt: in die Richtung zu gehen macht erst Sinn, falls der Kühlerwechsel nichts bringt.


----------



## Lunixx (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

danke für die info, ich berichte dann, wenn ich den Kühler montiert habe. Falls das nichts bringt, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als den cpu zu köpfen.


----------



## freezy94 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*



Lunixx schrieb:


> danke für die info, ich berichte dann, wenn ich den Kühler montiert habe. Falls das nichts bringt, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig als den cpu zu köpfen.



Bei einem verlöteten Prozessor würde ich das Köpfen nicht riskieren. Ein ordentlicher Kühler ist immerhin günstiger als eine neue CPU.
Kontrollier erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste, ansonsten würde ich auf einen ordentlichen Luftkühler umsteigen oder eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung einbauen.


----------



## Lunixx (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

so der Silent Loop ist heute angekommen und habe ihn auch gleich verbaut. Hatte zwar ein paar komplikationen gehabt, da der 280mm so riesig ist, aber habe es denn noch untergebracht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



halbe stunde prime95 durchlaufen lassen und man sieht, maximal 64 grad heiß. Das sind gute 15 Grad kälter.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Das ist ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Wie schaut es den mit der Lautstärke aus den die cpu ist ja übertaktet den ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch son ding hol.


----------



## Lunixx (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Cpu Kühler H100 hitzeprobleme*

Die Lüfter hört man etwas, aber ist okay. Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, kann man die Lüfter so einstellen, dass man sie nicht mehr hört, und trotzdem die Leistung erhalten bleibt. Muss ich mir mal anschauen.
ich habe jetzt mein cpu auf 4,2 ghz übertaktet

IDLE; 38-40 grad
vollast: 65-68 grad

Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Silent Loop


----------

